# First attempt at Redart/ Bentonite Viv



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

I have seen some really awesome vivs lately using the redart/ bentonite mix, so I checked with a local pottery shop and decided to give it a try. I made this one for a friend who is picking up a few of my veradero froglets. I still need to press in some more "burnt" coco fiber and touch up with a little extra clay, but I am pretty please with how it has held up. Let me know what you think!

Chris


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Truly spectacular!! Chris, it's hard to believe that's your first attempt! Seriously good job there! Can I assume you used something else glued in for your rootwork? What would that be? If you did, I would love to see a pic before the clay went over it.
Doug


----------



## porkfish66 (Oct 30, 2010)

WOW! very nice! Is that all clay or did you use some kind of framework?


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks Doug and Pork! I used several different sizes of pvc as the basic structure of the stump. Once I had an idea of how I wanted everything I used small spots of great stuff to hold everything in place. I know gs expands and contracts so I carved most of it out to minimize expansion and contraction (resulting in cracking of the clay) and begain with the Dr Elsey's cat littler which seems to be quite a bit thicker and for me it has provided a really good base. Once I had the shape I wanted I went back through and used the redart/ bentonite 50/50 mix. I have some pics but they were taken with my iphone so ill have to figure out how to get them on here.. more pics to come..


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

That looks really great! 

What do you mean by "burnt" coco fiber?


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Really fantastic looking background! Im curious to see how it will hold up with time. If you can, get your friend to let us know, and also to post pics when its planted.


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

GRIMM said:


> Really fantastic looking background! Im curious to see how it will hold up with time. If you can, get your friend to let us know, and also to post pics when its planted.


I am curious as well! The good thing is that even if it doesnt hold up, it didnt take anywhere near as long to make as the gs/silicone method. Its also very easy to repair! I am going to plant it this weekend and will post pictures when I am done for sure. 




PeanutbuttER said:


> That looks really great!
> 
> What do you mean by "burnt" coco fiber?


Thank you! I spread the coco fiber out on a cookie sheet and bake it til its really dark brown. I just like the darker color..


----------



## bikerdawg (Jun 5, 2007)

Wow! Very nicely done. That is one heck of a first attempt.


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks, I like the look of it too. I'll have to remember that for my next viv


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

That is absolutely stunning! I would go for plants that keep small and plenty of moss, but I wouldn't overdo it by having plants that eventually cover up that piece of art that you have created! Well done.

David


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Ooohh.. that's a nice job there!


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Looks awesome, great job. I never would have thought the clay could be used to look realistic realistic. I might use that idea next time I make a vert, thanks for the cool idea.
Bryan


----------



## JaysPDF (Dec 29, 2010)

That does have a very nice look to it. Please post some pics of it planted. Great job!


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

Holy [email protected]#$ You made that out of clay dude that rediculusy good wow I should incorperate some roots in my clay backgrounds any pics of it planted


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Wow!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Man Chris...I really wish you lived in driving distance so I can commision you to build me a viv. Ever since the 75g terribilis tank you posted I have been enammered by your viv design.


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

I have been interested in trying this. Could you do a build thread?


----------



## d.crockett (May 27, 2009)

(_*bows to the master_) That is amazing.....


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

dmartin72 said:


> That is absolutely stunning! I would go for plants that keep small and plenty of moss, but I wouldn't overdo it by having plants that eventually cover up that piece of art that you have created! Well done.
> 
> David


Thank you David, I agree on using petite plants and lots of moss. I am going to keep most of the broms on the fern panels so that the roots stay somewhat visible. 



eos said:


> Ooohh.. that's a nice job there!


Thank You! You have some really nice set ups yourself!



Baltimore Bryan said:


> Looks awesome, great job. I never would have thought the clay could be used to look realistic realistic. I might use that idea next time I make a vert, thanks for the cool idea.
> Bryan


Hey Bryan, give it a go its actually kind of fun compared to using silicone because you can mold and sculpt to give the look you desire. I really dont think I am goig to go back to the older methods as long as this holds up. 



JaysPDF said:


> That does have a very nice look to it. Please post some pics of it planted. Great job!


Thank you, I am gathering cuttings and pups and plan on planting it over the weekend, pics to follow!




MD_Frogger said:


> Man Chris...I really wish you lived in driving distance so I can commision you to build me a viv. Ever since the 75g terribilis tank you posted I have been enammered by your viv design.


Ali, sounds like a road trip for some fresh Utah powder and a new Viv is in order! I appreciate the compliment! 



alex111683 said:


> I have been interested in trying this. Could you do a build thread?


I only have two or three pics taken from my phone so I cant really do a build thread but I am getting ready to start another so I will make sure I snap lots of pics during the construction of that one. 



d.crockett said:


> (_*bows to the master_) That is amazing.....


Hah Thank you brother, you are too kind! When are you gonna be in the area? I think we are a bit overdue to meet and talk frogs! Maybe I can head out your way this time!




Here are a few pics durning construction, sorry for the poor quality..


----------



## gator (Dec 31, 2010)

WOW thats outstanding! The redart/kitty litter mix really makes a nice color. Cant wait to see some vegetation in there.


----------



## pgravis (Dec 29, 2010)

did you get any plants in there over the weekend? looks great


----------



## viv4life (Dec 29, 2008)

wow that is amazing!!! wanna make me one  any updates? cant wait to see this thing planted!


----------



## hukilausurfer (Aug 31, 2009)

Dang Chris! I gotta see this one in person.


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Wow Chris, that is awesome! You make these for people and sell them? If not, maybe you should!


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

what are the vines made of? looks sweet, in the middle of three builds right now myself, thinking of how to incorporate a little of this.


----------



## frog22 (Sep 8, 2010)

Great job on that, looks really good.


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Erikb3113 said:


> what are the vines made of? looks sweet, in the middle of three builds right now myself, thinking of how to incorporate a little of this.


I dont want to come off as rude, but the title of the thread and the author's posts answer that question...


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

the little thread like ones? that thin? from a concrete or clay like material does not seem like it would hold up

<-------Bets guy above meant to sound rude


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

And actually he did not give any explanation to the vines, only the root work......and that considered yes you do come off sounding rude, $!#%. Granted i'm not familiar with the materials capabilities, but if you're so blessed with knowledge as to know how he twisted those tiny vines without any explaination, why not give me a little more insight rather than criticize, THANKS! great tank though bro


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Sooo..... I think this needs an update


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

Planted? Ready to show us more?


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Sorry for the lack of response and update! I have not planted the Viv because of some issues wih the GS expanding and cracking the clay no matter how moist I kept it. I have let the GS cure for a couple months and will be adding a new layer of clay this weekend. If the clay holds up Ill plant it over the next few weeks. If it continues to crack I am either going to strip all the clay out and use the silicone/ coco fiber method, or use clay directly over pvc. 

Ill keep you posted on my progress!


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Same thing happened with my attempt. I did something similar (structure covered in GS, carved, then covered in clay) and the clay is now cracking and peeling off in some parts. I'll just stick some more clay or wet moss/dirt in the cracks, I'm hoping once I get some plants to grow in it will help keep the clay together and not falling off. I think it will all work out eventually.
Bryan


----------



## Bfrog (May 5, 2010)

I just did about the same thing, but covered the GS in silicone before adding the clay. I laid the silicone on thick and worked it into the clay as I put the clay on... so far so good... was going for a rocky look though. fingers crossed but hoping the same thing doesn't happen to me.

Those roots looked AMAZING... hope it works!!! I can't wait to see it finished and planted.

edited to add: I went ahead and dried out the first layer of clay with a heat gun to cure the silicone... then smoothed on a thin layer over clay over that. On the test pieces the silicone kept the clay locked onto the GS...


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

Any updates??


----------

